# Pashley apb land rover bike



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2015)

i have been offered one a " pashley apb land rover bike " looks a bit alien to my normal retro road bikes and i am just wandering if anybody has any experience of them ?

below is a internet image of what they look like


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2015)

Designed by Alex Moulton, with a seperable frame IIRC.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Designed by Alex Moulton, with a seperable frame IIRC.


thats the one


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2015)

That's the sum total of my knowledge, I'm afraid...


----------



## dan_bo (8 Feb 2015)

Ive ridden one. Very very smooth.


----------



## seadragonpisces (9 Feb 2015)

Looks pretty cool, not as soft looking as most folders


----------



## Dirtyhanz (10 Feb 2015)

I wish someone would offer me one love them love the yellow one is just so cool did it all so in green in good condition worth some where about 700 to 800 pounds moultons are just so good bit like Bromptons a bit quirky but fantastic design and always sell very good secondhand


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Feb 2015)

The Moulton design was manufactured by Pashley as the APB, who then badged them for various companies

The frame was steel and heavier than any of the Moultn frames, but nevertheless an interesting and smooth ride for a small wheel bike. In this at least the Moulton pedigree shows.

Some are "seperable" rather than folding with bolt at the centre of the frame, dividing into two halves

I had one for many years, and if you do buy check the suspension is not sticking at the front as this is not something that many LBS will deal with.

The other thing is to ride it. The "space frame" means that the central frame is wide, which if you cycle "knock kneed" can be an issue


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2015)

Dirtyhanz said:


> I wish someone would offer me one love them love the yellow one is just so cool did it all so in green in good condition worth some where about 700 to 800 pounds moultons are just so good bit like Bromptons a bit quirky but fantastic design and always sell very good secondhand



well quick update the seller let it go to a n other and couldnt understand the level of interest he had considering it wasnt advertised , in the end he let it go for £65 !!

i am gutted as it looked a worthwhile addition to the stable


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Feb 2015)

£65!!!! Half their luck.


----------



## DTD (11 Feb 2015)

I' em got a Moulton TSR2 which I love, There's a PB Landrover going on eBay at the moment. I imagine it will go for a LOT more than £65


----------

